# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  Asus RT-AC68U

## rible

Καλημέρα παιδιά.
Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω το εν λόγω router, όχι το modem-router, από ελληνικό μαγαζί.
Υπάρχει κάποιος που το έχει αγοράσει πρόσφατα από Ελλάδα και μπορεί να μου πει σε ποιο hardware-board revision βρίσκεται; (σε telnet δίνουμε *nvram get HW_ver* και *nvram get boardrev* αντίστοιχα, ή βλέπουμε το αυτοκολλητάκι στο πίσω μέρος).
Ρωτάω γιατί μετα το B1 revision έχει τον πιο καινούργιο broadcom στο 1Ghz και κάποιες ενισχύσεις στην θωράκιση της USB 3.0 θύρας (ναι, επηρεάζει το 2.4Ghz σήμα...).
Τώρα βρίσκεται στο rev C1 νομίζω. 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mirmidonas55

Καλημέρα,

έχω ένα router ASUS RT-AC68U και θέλω να αγοράσω ένα modem-router για να το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο ως modem και να το συνδέω σε γραμμή της WIND. Έχοντας κάνει μια μικρή έρευνα είδα ότι πολλοί προτείνουν το TP-LINK TD-W9980 ή το ASUS DSL-AC56U.

Οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι οι εξής:
1) Επειδή τα παραπάνω modem-router κυμαίνονται σε αρκετά ακριβή τιμή (100€+) αν πάρω κάτι φθηνότερο θα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ όλες τις δυνατότητες του router ή πρέπει να έχει κάποιες ελάχιστες προδιαγραφές το modem;
2) Αν καταλήξω στο TP-LINK θα έχω προβλήματα συνδεσιμότητας επειδή είναι άλλης εταιρίας ή δεν παίζει ρόλο;

Οι γνώσεις μου σε δίκτυα, routers κλπ είναι πολύ περιορισμένες... ελπίζω οι ερωτήσεις μου να βγάζουν νόημα...

----------


## babis3g

στο πρωτο ερωτημα, θελεις να το εχεις σε συνδιασμο με το rt68? δηλαδη το modem μονο για την γραμμη ... ή μονο του να κανει την γραμμη και το router, αρα το rt68 παει στην ακρη?

στο δευτερο οτι ειναι αγοραμσενο απο την Ελληνικη αγορα (και οχι μονο) θα παιξει με ολους τους παροχους, αρκει να ξερουμε τις ρυθμισεις παροχου που ειναι ευκολο

----------


## mirmidonas55

Ναι το modem το θέλω μόνο για την γραμμή και να κουμπώνω πάνω το rt68 (να κάνει αυτό τη δουλειά του router)

----------


## babis3g

> Ναι το modem το θέλω μόνο για την γραμμή και να κουμπώνω πάνω το rt68 (να κάνει αυτό τη δουλειά του router)


Για το tp link θα κανει, νομιζω εχει ρυθμιση να το βαλεις σε bridge mode / γεφυρα, που ειναι ευκολο

Για το Αsus δεν χρειαζεται να παρεις το ac56 που ειναι πιο ακριβο αφου το θελεις να κανει μονο την γραμμη (αν και εχει 100 ευρω οταν ειναι σε προσφορα) αφου δεν θα χρησιμοποιησεις το routing και το ασυρματο του
Κοιτα το dsl N17 που ειναι ακριβως ιδιο στο θεμα γραμμης ...  εχει ακριβως τις ιδιες dsl ρυθμισεις (πειραγμα snr, vectoring κλπ)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1463762848
και ειναι πιο φτηνο (σε προσφορα στο κιτρινο μαγαζι μολις 65 ευρω
και το σεταρεις με ενας απο αυτους τους 2 τροπους
https://www.asus.com/au/support/FAQ/1015722/

----------


## mirmidonas55

Χίλια ευχαριστώ babis3g!!!!

Μάλλον θα πάω με το dsl-n17u που πρότεινες...

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------


## babis3g

Αν πας για το Asus, Κοιτα στο topic του Ν17 ... οταν βγει ξανα προσφορα στα 60- 65 το λεμε ... και το παιρνεις
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...N17U-adsl-vdsl

----------


## mirmidonas55

Το πήρα στα 71 γιατί το βιαζόμουν...

Αν χρειαστώ κάτι στο σετάρισμα μπορεί να σε ξαναενοχλήσω babis3g...

----------


## babis3g

> Το πήρα στα 71 γιατί το βιαζόμουν...
> 
> Αν χρειαστώ κάτι στο σετάρισμα μπορεί να σε ξαναενοχλήσω babis3g...


Nαι γραφεις στο link του Ν17 γιατι τελευταια δεν ειμαι παντα εδω οποτε αν αργησω τα αλλα παιδια πιστευω θα βοηθησουν ... αλλα αν ακολουθησεις το link, how to get public ip ... δεν νομιζω να σου βγαλει προβλημα και κλεινεις το wifi να μην εχεις και αλλα σηματα πανω απο το κεφαλι σου αφου το rt88 εχει καλυτερο
71 ευρω παλι καλη τιμη τιμη ειναι για adsl/vdsl/vectoring (που ερχεται συντομα και σε εμας) snr teak, 4 lan, το βαζεις σε οποια αλλη γραμμη (isdn) και εχει και καλη μνημη

- - - Updated - - -

Aν πας με τον πρωτο τροπο ... για vdsl εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...8&d=1458905286
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...7&d=1458905286

----------

